

Why Fly When You Can Float? - lurkage
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/05/business/worldbusiness/05dirigible.html?em&ex=1215403200&en=1e92da7c73a0bb5b&ei=5070

======
hugh
If science fiction has taught me only one thing, it's that zeppelins (and
beards) are very popular in all parallel universes. Perhaps they know
something that we don't?

Seriously though, I'm also not convinced that it uses less fuel than an
ordinary jet to carry the same number of people the same distance. Look at the
amount of air which needs to be pushed out of the way of that great big hull
just to carry a couple of dozen people, and remember that a single 747 carries
twenty times more people.

Also, helium is (in practical terms) a non-renewable resource for the moment.

